# Cleaning spray gun after spraying waterborne paints



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

What do you use to clean your gun having used waterborne paint?

After clean do you run through with ipa to prevent corrosion or? 

Any help hugely appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Just water will be fine providing you're using a modern gun with internals suitable for waterbased paint (stainless). I dry mine out after cleaning with a clean cloth and compressed air. I often blow it through with thinners before putting it away.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

As Barbel says if your gun is stainless then a good blast thru with just water then followed by air to dry it out should be fine.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks guys.
Appreciate it


----------

